# Drill for auger.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking to get a drill for a 8in strikemaster auger. Want to see what others are using. What depth of ice you've drilled through, how it held up, brand, volt,etc. Looking for when I might go up north to thicker ice. Last year with 16in ice, my 18v skill petered out pretty quick using my 6in auger. Granted it's a little older but thought i'd get more than 4-5 holes.
Just seen a dewalt 20v, 1/2 in, two battery for $99.00. Anyone got one before I pull the trigger and but it?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Anything with a brush-less motor is what you want 18 volt and up. I run a dewalt 18 with the 20volt battery adapter on it. Lithium batteries are the way to go lighter and last longer also try to keep em warm. Opinions on brand will vary as much as what brand of fishing line to use... I will say Dewalt and Milwaukee are making larger ah capacity batteries all the time. I have 2 4ah 20volt batteries and they weigh about as much as 1 of the regular 18volt batteries. Last season I didn't get a chance to test how many I could get off one battery but a smaller sized auger will definitely get you more holes than a larger one.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Great Price...GET IT


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Dewalt 20v should do the job? I use mine with a 8 inch nils and it has no trouble.. You can get the larger batties for it, but they are pricey...


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Buddy used an 18 volt dewalt and it ran out of juice fast. I've never used the battery drills, but have heard good things about the new lithium type. Gas augers never run out of battery.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Bought a Rigid combo unit (drill and impact) with (2) 4 ah lithium ion batteries at Home Depot. Once you register the drills and batteries they come with a lifetime guarantee. Always fish with a buddy and both of us use the drill on my 8" Mora. Rarely need the second battery even fishing all day with multiple moves. Will cut through 20" of ice in no time flat.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Ordered a 8in strikemaster and bought a Milwaukee drill. The M18 at home depot for $129.00. Hope those work together.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you get the mora or laser? I was going to suggest getting a Nils. The extra cost of the Nils is worth every penny. The Nils cuts so effortlessly the batteries will last a long time on a Dewalt 20v Li and same with Milwaukee drills. The easier the auger cuts the more holes you can cut. We typically get about 20-25 holes through 15" of ice per 4.5ah battery. You can cut a lot of holes through 4-6" of ice which is more typical anyways. After using a drill to cut holes, my strike master gas auger just collects dust. I probably should sell it.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got the strikemaster.


----------



## Pop B (May 31, 2017)

Stampede said:


> Looking to get a drill for a 8in strikemaster auger. Want to see what others are using. What depth of ice you've drilled through, how it held up, brand, volt,etc. Looking for when I might go up north to thicker ice. Last year with 16in ice, my 18v skill petered out pretty quick using my 6in auger. Granted it's a little older but thought i'd get more than 4-5 holes.
> Just seen a dewalt 20v, 1/2 in, two battery for $99.00. Anyone got one before I pull the trigger and but it?


try this with your drill,,

ice kicker 2 new model
geared like the ice kicker 2 but no more holding the drill .
it has 2 handles and a thumb trigger









[email protected]
ROD CHILCOTT
(814)-898-0107
(814)-323-0540





https://www.facebook.com/Ice-Kicker-156920947669144/?fref=ts&hc_location=ufi


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I got the Milwaukee fuel. M18 with 1200lb torque, 5ah battery. Comes with a third battery. Seen good reviews on it.


----------

